# Deleting Google search history



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

How do I delete my search history? I went into Google search and cleared data but that didn't work. I have 3 browsers. I cleared data from all of those too. If I press the Google search shortcut box items show up. In the past there was an x and I could delete them but that's not but that's not available now. I wasnt using my phone and I could kind of use some help lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

